# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  استفسار مهم وضروري جداً ... ارجو المساعده!!!

## Saraah

مرحباً جميعاً...... 
هل من الممكن ان يفسر لي احدكم ما هو  "البرنامج الموازي " المتبع في الجامعات الاردنية؟
هل التسجيل في هذا البرنامج يعني شروط قبول اسهل ام ماذا ؟ 
فمثلا ان معدل القبول المطلوب للطب هو 97.7 حسب 2009.. هل بالبرنامج الموازي يكون المعدل المطلوب اقل؟ ؟ 
ومتى يبدأ التسجيل لهذا البرنامج ؟
علما بأني من عرب 48 .. لم انهي بعد مرحلة التوجيهي الا انني اضع 
لنفسي معدل 95 وما فوق... فهل سيتم قبولي في البرنامج الموازي..؟
 اضافة ان ليس هنالك اي مشاكل من الناحية المادية تمنعني من التسجيل موازي ....!
فأرجو المساعدة و الرد في اسرع وقت ممكن !!!
شكرا سلف...*-*

----------


## Sc®ipt

ممممممممممممم
بالنسبة للطب يمكن الوضع مختلف عن باقي التخصصات
اما لباقي التخصصات فالشروط اكيد بتكون اسهل شوي
مثلا ادنى معدل للقبول في تخصص المحاسبة في جامعة اليرموك العام الماضي هو 90 تقريبا و مع ذلك نص الوطن العربي الي معدلهم 70 فما فوق راحو سجلو محاسبة موازي

اما بالنسبة للطب فأعتقد انه الوضع مختلف تماما (طبعا اذا في موازي) لأنه الطب و دراسة الطب مسألة حساسة جدا

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> مرحباً جميعاً...... 
> هل من الممكن ان يفسر لي احدكم ما هو  "البرنامج الموازي " المتبع في الجامعات الاردنية؟
> هل التسجيل في هذا البرنامج يعني شروط قبول اسهل ام ماذا ؟ 
> فمثلا ان معدل القبول المطلوب للطب هو 97.7 حسب 2009.. هل بالبرنامج الموازي يكون المعدل المطلوب اقل؟ ؟ 
> ومتى يبدأ التسجيل لهذا البرنامج ؟
> علما بأني من عرب 48 .. لم انهي بعد مرحلة التوجيهي الا انني اضع 
> لنفسي معدل 95 وما فوق... فهل سيتم قبولي في البرنامج الموازي..؟
>  اضافة ان ليس هنالك اي مشاكل من الناحية المادية تمنعني من التسجيل موازي ....!
> فأرجو المساعدة و الرد في اسرع وقت ممكن !!!
> شكرا سلف...*-*






طلاب الطب المتقدمين للموازي,....

بيتنافسو على مقاعد محددة ..


يعني مش كل واحد بيقدم موازي طب بيطلعلو....


بيكونو حاطين عدد معين من المقاعد لطلبة الموازي...وبيحصل عليهم اعلى معدلات تقدمت للموازي...

 اقل نسبة ممكن تقبل فيها طب موازي.... كل سنه شكل 

شد حيلك .. والله يوفقك..

بتمنى اكون افدتك

----------


## Saraah

[align=center]اشكركم على الرد والافادة.......

ساحاول ان افعل كل ما بوسعي لادخل تنافسي.... لكن للاحتياط ساسجل عادي وموازي !! والباقي على الله

 شـكــ وبارك الله فيكما ـــرا لكما ... لكما مني أجمل تحية . [/align]

----------

